# موقع السلامة الصناعية



## hseabc (18 يوليو 2011)

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/

الأمن والسلامة في أعمال المرتفعات
http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/safe-working-at-heights

http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/fire-prevention

http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/fire-prevention

http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/accidents-at-work-professional-diseases

تعريف حوادث العمل
http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/accidents-at-work-professional-diseases

السلامة المهنية مسؤلية الجميع
http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/accidents-at-work-professional-diseases

http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/accidents-at-work-professional-diseases

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/



موقع يشرح إجراءات السلامة والحتياطات اللازمة أثناء العمل بالقرب من مصادر الكهرباء 
https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/work-close-to-air-lines-electives

OSHA Crane Safety
https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/work-close-to-

رخصة العمل Permit to Work 
Permit to Work is a procedure, with a written permit form, which is used to authorize and control work activities with high risk hazards. The Permit to Work procedure:
https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/permit-to-work


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (13 أغسطس 2011)

ممتاز *جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## hseabc (15 أغسطس 2011)

*جديد ومميز لكل مشتغل في السلامة المهنية*

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------



## aliiiiiii (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## كتكوت حباب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------

